# Why do actors ruin werewolves? (short, calm rant)



## Rap Daniel (Sep 24, 2019)

Don't get me wrong, there are actors who make good werewolves. But don't you hate it when a good werewolf transformation ends and the actor ruins it by acting more like a bird? Here's a tip for werewolf actors. Please don't flick your head around. You're a *wolf, not a bird!*


----------



## Alison Savros (Sep 24, 2019)

Probably because Hollywood doesn't only ruin werewolves, but wolves in general.
For example, they have a habit of demonizing a lot of animals, such as the aforementioned gray wolves, bats, birds, coyotes, foxes, certain breeds of dogs, spiders, snakes, and the animal they demonized the worst of all, sharks. They don't eat everything in front of them.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 24, 2019)

I prefer the term "lycanthrope" or "lunar initiated transfiguration activist"


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Sep 24, 2019)

Blame the directors more than the actors.
Sometimes actors are given crap and do the best they can with it, only for it to still be crap.


----------



## ConorHyena (Sep 24, 2019)

what about werehyenas?


----------



## Iris Flower (Sep 24, 2019)

It's because they people who write the scripts don't do proper research on werewolf behavior and/or characteristics. In other words: They are dumb.


----------



## SwiftDog (Sep 24, 2019)

Wolves are still fun creatures to demonize. And can someone PUHLEEZE tell me why werewolves are always buff big guys when they transform? Like excuse me, wolves are thin, lithe, elegant creatures. They are not actually very strong, stronger than a regular big dog, they don’t possess superhuman strength and endurance like werewolves commonly are portrayed as having. Ugh.


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Sep 24, 2019)

If it makes werewolf-lovers any happier, vampires (who i very much like) get butchered as well. I haven't really seen any good portrayal of them since "Interview with a Vampire", basically. And that's getting a bit old.


----------



## ConorHyena (Sep 24, 2019)

ClumsyWitch said:


> If it makes werewolf-lovers any happier, vampires (who i very much like) get butchered as well. I haven't really seen any good portrayal of them since "Interview with a Vampire", basically. And that's getting a bit old.



Have you seen Nosferatu?


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Sep 24, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> Have you seen Nosferatu?


Aye, though sadly it isn't exactly a "new" movie either.


----------



## ConorHyena (Sep 24, 2019)

ClumsyWitch said:


> Aye, though sadly it isn't exactly a "new" movie either.


Better than all the new stuff combined.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Sep 25, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> what about werehyenas?



I got you fam







The world needs more Boudas


----------



## LameFox (Sep 25, 2019)

I don't know what specific movie you're thinking of but I'd say the acting is usually about the last thing that 'ruins' werewolves in my experience. If I had to choose any one thing I'd say the sheer lack of subtlety is the main killer. It's like half the people who work on werewolf movies wish they were making an _Incredible Hulk_ film but nobody would let them touch any IP that expensive.


----------



## oappo (Sep 25, 2019)

LameFox said:


> It's like half the people who work on werewolf movies wish they were making an _Incredible Hulk_ film but nobody would let them touch any IP that expensive.


I really wouldn't be surprised if this were the case for a portion of movies produced in general, especially adaptations. People wanting to force in aspects from things they want to make instead of the thing they're actually working on.


----------



## Baalf (Sep 27, 2019)

Alison Savros said:


> Probably because Hollywood doesn't only ruin werewolves, but wolves in general.
> For example, they have a habit of demonizing a lot of animals, such as the aforementioned gray wolves, bats, birds, coyotes, foxes, certain breeds of dogs, spiders, snakes, and the animal they demonized the worst of all, *sharks.* They don't eat everything in front of them.



When I complain about certain media, many people excuse many things I hate in media with "it's fictional."


...JAWS was fictional.


----------



## foussiremix (Sep 29, 2019)

I never noticed that with the head flicking.

The only annoying thing is that most werewolves in movies are just really hairy people instead of a hot werewolve :,)


----------



## Nyro46 (Sep 29, 2019)

foussiremix said:


> I never noticed that with the head flicking.
> 
> The only annoying thing is that most werewolves in movies are just really hairy people instead of a hot werewolve :,)


Yeah, IKR? Like where they would be more considered a "wolfman" than an actual werewolf. I don't really mind it if they look like a hairy guy in their regular/human form, but if that's what they turn into as their *wolf* form, then uh . . . kinda lame. lol


----------



## Baalf (Sep 29, 2019)

Nyro46 said:


> Yeah, IKR? Like where they would be more considered a "wolfman" than an actual werewolf. I don't really mind it if they look like a hairy guy in their regular/human form, but if that's what they turn into as their *wolf* form, then uh . . . kinda lame. lol



I... kind of prefer that when it comes to villains. Call me weird, but I kind of prefer my villains to be, well, unlikable.


----------



## Tyno (Sep 29, 2019)

It's 2019 if a werewolf wants to act like a bird let him >:V


----------



## Troj (Sep 29, 2019)

Yep, and I absolutely hate when cinematic werewolves look more like mutated sasquatches than wolves.


----------



## Nyro46 (Sep 29, 2019)

BennyJackdaw said:


> I... kind of prefer that when it comes to villains. Call me weird, but I kind of prefer my villains to be, well, unlikable.


Actually yeah, I guess it would be kinda funny to have a crusty "wolfman" as a villain xD (and then the good guy is an actual werewolf or something . . .)


----------



## Baalf (Sep 30, 2019)

Nyro46 said:


> Actually yeah, I guess it would be kinda funny to have a crusty "wolfman" as a villain xD (and then the good guy is an actual werewolf or something . . .)



I don't know about that. That seems like it would be a bit anti-climactic. I think it mostly just has to do with what I said in this thread: forums.furaffinity.net: Can't relate to human characters in movies and TV at all


----------



## JZLobo (Oct 15, 2019)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> I got you fam
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude, where's that from!?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 16, 2019)

You'll find that Hollywood will ruin almost anything if enough people make an uproar about something to fit their own narrative.


----------

